# Gif Animation erstellen



## KooF (23. Februar 2005)

Ich hab diesen Lensflair wovon es ein Tutorial gibt gemacht. Konnte ihn aber nur als mpeg oder so abspeichern. Wie kann ich daraus eine GIF animation machen die flüssig ist?


----------



## MajesticMetalhead (4. März 2005)

Hi, mit Ulead Gif Animator geht's ganz gut  ....weiß nicht ob es da eine Demoversion zum downloaden gibt...glaube aber wohl. Ich hab die Vollversion und kanns nur weiterempfehlen....


----------



## KooF (4. März 2005)

Kann man das auch irgendwie mit Corel Draw oder R.A.V.E. oder einem anderen? Ein Freund von mir Besitzt Corel Graphic Suite 12, der ist Grafiker. Er weis aber nicht wie man gifs erstellt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Mit dem Gimp geht's auch.
Die einzelnen Frames einfach als eigene Layer nehmen.


----------



## KooF (4. März 2005)

Ok danke werds mal ausprobieren. Wird sicher nicht einfach. Oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. März 2005)

Also mit dem Gimp hab ich's schon gemacht (vor langer, langer Weile) und das war recht easy.


----------



## KooF (5. März 2005)

Und mit diesem Gif Animator 5. Wie geht es damit?


----------

